# Nicknames



## HLGStrider

Recently I got into a tiff or got someone into a tiff for using the name Goldie to refer to Goldberry(she has a number after her name). This person claimed that they also went by this nickname... so we need to get who goes by what nickname straightened out

HLGStrider- Elgee or HLG or Strider
Evereve- Evie
Goldberry- Goldie
Ciryaher- Cir
RangerDave- RD
Readwryt- RW
Lantarion- Lant
Taliren- Tal
Elen Carne- EC


Anyone else for clarity? State your nicknames now!

Possible confusions:
Apparently Princess Vi also goes by Goldie
I got mixed up because if you say Elgee it comes out LG and Lady Galadriel is often refered to as this.


----------



## Uminya

Kementari - Kem
Beorn - I usually call him Mikhail


----------



## Arvedui

How about Anc?

For Ancalagon...


----------



## Elbereth

Well...let see...

Everyone seems to call me either Elb or Elbie...

Then there is:

Beorn: Mike B.
Webmaster: WB
Tar Ancalime: Tar
Legoman: lego
Tookishgirl: Tookish
YayGollum: Truor or Yay
Chrysophalax: Chrys

hmm...can't think of anymore...confused: perhaps that is because it is 2am here...hmm...)


----------



## Snaga

People have taken to shortening my name to Snags. 

I'm not wild about it but then irl some people started calling me 'Moon Boots', cos I bounce when I walk, but my protests were in vain then too. Luckily that one died out...


----------



## Goldberry344

eh, i just call you snag

ya, im goldie. everyone, even arathin and iamsmeagol (who are my friends in real life) call me goldie. tis rather confusing to people who dont know me, as i a quite brunette.

and whatabout elbereth?? she's elbie.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hehe. 
People call me Wonks...or sometimes, just "Fox" Hehe. 

And IRL my close friends call me Em, and E, and sometimes if I'm lucky, they call me Duck. 
(Only my Notre Dame friends though, because I have a yellow raincoat with a hood that makes me look like a duck.  )


----------



## Talierin

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *How about Anc?
> 
> For Ancalagon... *



If you're really special he'll let you call him Anckle Pankle Pocket Pants 

Lorien - SB
Morwen - Mor
Aerin - You don't wanna know what her nickname is... *wink wink grin*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Speaking of Lorien, why are only the Somalian Army members allowed to call him the SB?


----------



## HLGStrider

It took me forever to integrate "Elgee" into this crowd.

I always have to force people into nicknames. I've been signing my letters in real life HLG (partly because people keep misspelling my first name), but only one or two will write me back as that. 

I have never been able to keep a nickname. It's depressing.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Nicknames are supposed to be things people give you...if you give yourself a nickname it usually doesn't stick.


----------



## Anamatar IV

I HAVE been called (doesnt mean I want to be called  )

An, Ana, and Anam.


----------



## Aerin

Because if you are in the Somalian Army, you have been sanctified and are quasi-holy enough to use the sacred nickname.  

And I don't want that nickname!!!!!!!


----------



## Asha'man

Me = Ash. 

Asha'man


----------



## ILLOTRTM

OOOOOH boy, nicknames. I've had many. Anamatar just LOVES calling me all caps person for SOME reason  And yaygollum used to call my crazy caps person (then again, I used to call him a girl, so we're even  ) please people, before you call me anything having to do with the caps thing:
Just call me Cora!


----------



## darkangelrinoa

Man i've had so many...
Well there's you average DAR, then angel, and my friends call me kitty, sometimes rinoa if they've been yelling for a while and haven't got my attention yet lol! But as long as it isn't insulting i don't mind really.


----------



## Grond

Most people see my posts and go Grr.

I hear its a sign of affection.


----------



## Goldberry344

yep, you know we all love and appreciate you!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I heard someone has been calling me Wonko the *insert derogative term for loose female that begins with S here*
But I don't know who it is so I shall ignore it.   
Hehe.


----------



## Húrin Thalion

I'm Elen Carnë, Elen, EC, E.C or just E depending on how much time you've got. Most call me Elen or EC because the ones with American keyboards can't make our beautiful dots over vowels (ë in Carnë). ABout Wonks I'd like to say that we do not see sch language appropriate at this forum even though that could br sid to many. (Including me)

Elen


----------



## Wonko The Sane

That's why I didn't use the language...because it ISN'T appropriate to the forum.

It doesn't mean people still aren't saying it about me.


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Which is why I posted it. 

E


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'm confused...are you saying it's not cool that people are calling me that or are you agreeing with them?
*scratches head*


----------



## Húrin Thalion

I am not agreeing with them or approve of it.

E


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oh. Alright then...that's good.

*wishes she knew who'd been calling her that*


----------



## Celebthôl

errr to keep on topic im "Celebthôl" so thats errr "Celeb" for short


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Can I call you "Thol"?


----------



## Celebthôl

sure y not, if ya wanna do the funny ^ above the o (e.g ô) then u do this...
...press and hold "Alt" (the left hand one)then (whilst still holding Alt), on the square number pad on the right of the common keyboard type in the combination of "1" "4" "7" and then release Alt... hehe and ya learn a new trick, this works with other number combinations if u press different numbers try it and see wot u can make, tee hee, sound like a goon  also if ya wanna do these á,í,ó,ú the e on mine is nsffed up the do this...
...press and hold Ctrl and Alt at the same time (the left hand ones) and then press the vowel u wanna have the accent above, tee hee another new trick (brags on late into the night about keyboard tricks), sorry to get off topic Elgee 

Celeb (Thôl) tee hee


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Thôl you are then!


----------



## Celebthôl

yup, thanx Wonks/fox, hehe maybe it will stick better than my last one!

Thôl 

(oh by the by "thôl" means "helm" so ur calling me "helm" (tee hee(my new frase)) "Celeb" meant "silver"


----------



## Azog

Javlynn- Jav
Azog-Hey Zog!
Nenya Evenstar- Nen, or Nenya.


----------



## Firnnovien

Firn, or Fir, or whatever you want to call me!


----------



## Éomond

ô cool. any way, I guess mine could be Isi or Isil, I need a better one though


----------



## Mablung

You can call me Blung or Blung-O if you wish.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Wow, some pretty weird nicknames so far.

Mine: ith or ithryn?


----------



## HLGStrider

I personally like Luin...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Isildur _
> *ô cool. any way, I guess mine could be Isi or Isil, I need a better one though *



You shall be Issy, or Sissy, if need be. (Or actually I'd call you Sil...)



> _Originally posted by Mablung _
> *You can call me Blung or Blung-O if you wish. *



You shall be Bungo, or Bunghole if necessary.  (Or actually in actuality I'd probably call you Mab.  Like Queen Mab...but you're male, huh? Anyway...I'd call you Mab.)



> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Wow, some pretty weird nicknames so far.
> 
> Mine: ith or ithryn? *



You can be It or Itchy. (Or actually I think I'll call you Luin as well.  )


----------



## Mablung

> You shall be Bungo, or Bunghole if necessary. (Or actually in actuality I'd probably call you Mab. Like Queen Mab...but you're male, huh? Anyway...I'd call you Mab.)



Yes I am male thank you for not using one of the other titles. Id never hear the end of it...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hehe, sure thing!  But I'll still call you Mab, ok? I'll just drop the "Queen".


----------



## T'Vog

Well, for me you can use variations of the word, "Voggy."

These could include "Voggie," "T'Voggie," or "T'Voggy."

Of course recently I've gotten a few cute nicknames on my other board thanks to my avatar of a wolf...


----------



## Anira the Elf

i usually go by Ani or as my RP character Liriel goes by Lir. fairly simple if i may add.


----------



## Ecthelion

Going back to the subject nicknames, on the forum Ec or Ecth or Lion would be fine. In the real world by friends call me Bon(dont ask) and my Dad(who got me into and loves LOTR) calls me Smeagol whenI'm good and Gollum when hes mad at me


----------



## FREEDOM!

how bout: E II


----------



## Ecthelion

Sure why not or E2


----------



## Éomond

Can I call you Ect or Ece?


----------



## Gil-Galad

Well,others started calling me GG.That is why now GG is used more than Gil-Galad.


----------



## HLGStrider

> That is why now GG is used more than Gil-Galad.



I always call you Gil.


----------



## HobbitGirl

People have been calling me HG lately...and I rather like it. I have a nickname now! Hooray!


----------



## Frodorocks

Peeople have started calling me Rockie and Rox now. Whatever peels your bananna, I don't care. You can call me the Blue Hotdog girl if you feel like it.


----------



## Glory

I think I read some post in the forum once and if i recall well someone was calling me calling me glory the glorious.... and also often (not in the forums in Real life) people calls me Glo, Glor or Glorioux (which I have to say I find funnier the last one)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I've decided to call Elgee Els sometimes.
It's shorter.

And I call Frodorocks Roxie.


----------



## Glory

I think i call wonko, wonks sometimes


----------



## Halasían

Snowy


----------



## Ol'gaffer

What would you people call me?
(The first one who says stupid answers to me!)


----------



## HLGStrider

Olgee...

I'll be Elgee... You'll be Olgee!


----------



## Frodorocks

Stupid! *jk, I couldn't resist.* I agree with Elgee. Only I was thinking more along the lines of Olgie. But Olgee does look nice.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Olgee!  That's funny! And confusing!!!


Ooh, yay me! I totally did stuff with things and I did the thing with the you know...looking things up!


----------



## Rangerdave

Givin my proclivity for initialing my posts, I consider it one of the mysteries of nature that Wonks has not taken to referring to me as Ard.

RD

Plus, there is a certain member of the forum who knows of a muppet nickname for me; thankfully, this unknown member has remained silent. To which I am eternally indebted.


----------



## FoolOfATook

I've acquired a range of abbreviations and alternate versions of my handle, mostly in conversations where people are trying to take me seriously in spite of my name.  So, there's:
Took
Master Took (That one's Lhun's)
FoaT
FoaTook
FoolofanAmerican (Thank you Pippin)
ODT (Ol' Dirty Took)

That's all I can think of...


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Ol'gaffer _
> *What would you people call me?
> (The first one who says stupid answers to me!) *



Ole Dirty Gaffer of course

RD


----------



## Confusticated

Even though I switched down from the much longer name of _Confusticated_, where I had folks calling me Con, Confy, Conf, and even Fusty - I now have people shortening my name.

Would you beleive that some folks have called me "No"... is that lazy, or what.

The strange thing is that they must be doing it as an insult , since they only do it before they tell me I am wrong or that they disagree with me.


Go figure...


----------



## Aulë

lol
You're stuck with that for life, FoolOfAnAmerican! 

The forum seems to be split on what to call me.
There are the people who call me "Pippin", then there are the people who call me "Pippen"....


And HLGStrider, I have just given you a new nickname!

"Ache Gee Elle"


----------



## Jesse

*Jesse (my name stinks!)*

My nickname is Jess. I don't mind being called Jesse, but I feel it's more of a woman's name.


----------



## Grond

How does one shorten Grond to a nickname?? Ond??? I guess I'm just destined to be known as Grond on the forum. In fact... my name is lengthened more often than not. Grond - Hammer of Hell..... Grond - Mace of Melkor..... Grond - Mallet of Malice..... Grond - Malicious Melkor's Mallet of Menace... you get the picture.


----------



## Anamatar IV

hehehe....


> How does one shorten Grond to a nickname??



'G'



I see no REASON to have a nickname for Grond....it's easy to type.


----------



## Frodorocks

Don't worry Jesse, you don't have a woman's name. Then it would be Jessie. I've met guys named Jesse before, and Jesse James was a famous outlaw.


----------



## Ecthelion

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *How does one shorten Grond to a nickname??*



I've done it! I have now officially shortened your name to Gr, yes just Gr. Am I a genius or what?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Givin my proclivity for initialing my posts, I consider it one of the mysteries of nature that Wonks has not taken to referring to me as Ard.
> 
> RD
> 
> Plus, there is a certain member of the forum who knows of a muppet nickname for me; thankfully, this unknown member has remained silent. To which I am eternally indebted. *



Now I don't know why THAT seems likely!
It's not as logical a nickname as Els for Elgee.
I call my friend Eleanor "Els"...

But I can call you Ars if you want.


----------



## Aulë

Congratulatiosn on your new nickname, Grrrrrrr


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Don't you want to Congratulate Arse? Oops...I meant Ars.


----------



## Scatha

*New name, same person*

Well, since I just got myself a new name. (It was Lord Caelin earlier and people called me either cae or LC) 


I do *not* wish to be called Scat.  
Telling a dragon to scat seems improper. 

So calling me LC will work fine.


----------



## Elendil3119

Just found this thread... You guys can call me Elendil, or better yet, Tweed. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Aulë

Ooo! Issuing nicknames! Fun fun fun!

Wonks, I shall name you 'Lecomte'
Legolam, I shall name you 'Tenny"
Nom, I shall name you 'Noomgle'
FoolOfATook, I shall name you 'FoolOfAnAmerican'
Tookish, I shall name you 'Caerb'
Omni, I shall name you 'Silly New South Welshman'

More to come


----------



## Lossengondiel

On TTF most people call me Loss, Losse, or Lossen (whatever you prefer)

Besides TTF, my friends call me Jee Jee. Pretty strange huh


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Ooo! Issuing nicknames! Fun fun fun!
> 
> Wonks, I shall name you 'Lecomte'
> Legolam, I shall name you 'Tenny"
> Nom, I shall name you 'Noomgle'
> FoolOfATook, I shall name you 'FoolOfAnAmerican'
> Tookish, I shall name you 'Caerb'
> Omni, I shall name you 'Silly New South Welshman'
> 
> More to come  *



Um...why? For all of those...EXPLAIN!


----------



## Aulë

Benoit Lecomte- First person to swim the Atlantic
Tennents Lager- Scottish Beer
The rabbit of Caerbannog- From Monty Python

The rest are self-explanatory


----------



## FREEDOM!

You can call me Kramer, that's what all my friends call me. And I act like kramer, off Sienfeld. For those of you who didn't know.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> FoolOfATook, I shall name you 'FoolOfAnAmerican'





> The rest are self-explanatory



You know, you are almost as annoying as that Pippin guy...


----------



## Frodorocks

...yeah, that silly guy who talked too much about cricket.


----------



## Aulë

Frodorocks- I shall call you 'Sly'

(As in Frodorocks -> Rocky -> Sylvestor Stallone -> Sly)


----------



## Frodorocks

And I shall call you Pip. I agree with Wonks, Pippin_Took was much funner! Yay for made up words!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I still call him Pip as well.

And I don't like the new French name you gave me. But it's better than Millie and/or Miles.


----------



## munchkin

Anything but munch is good!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Munchies.


----------



## Rhiannon

Y'all can call me Rhian.

Or Charis, which is my real name.

Or Your Royal Grandness or Your Poobah-ness.

Or Kat, which is a shortening of my pen-name at fanfiction.net (Kathryn Angelle).

Or Hey you! which I get a lot from people who can not to save their lives get their tongues around my real name.

...but do NOT, on pain of death, call me The Gutter Queen. I will hunt you down and gouge your eyes out with sporks.


----------



## Rangerdave

Yes, but what we really want to know is....

Do you ring like a bell through the night?




sorry, I couldn't resist
RD


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Um, no (help me out. It's 2am and I don't have a clue what you're talking about). *





> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *A song? A poem? *will feel really dumb if this is obvious and she doesn't get it* *




Sheez! Now I feel old.
I know you must have heard this song before. This album way practically manditory when I was in High School.




> Fleetwood Mac, _Rhiannon_
> Album: Fleetwood Mac
> 
> 
> Rhiannon rings like a bell thru the night
> and wouldn't you love to love her?
> she rules her life like a bird in flight
> and who will be her lover?
> 
> all your life you've never seen
> a woman , taken by the wind
> would you stay if she promised you heaven?
> will you ever win.........?
> 
> CHORUS: Rhiannon......
> Rhiannon......
> Rhiannon......
> 
> she is like a cat in the dark
> and then she is the darkness
> she rules her life like a fine skylark
> and when the sky is starless
> 
> all your life you've never seen
> a woman..taken by the wind...
> would you stay if she promised you heaven?
> will you ever win.....?
> will you ever win.....?
> 
> CHORUS:
> Rhiannon......
> Rhiannon......
> Rhiannon......
> 
> Dreams unwind
> Love's a state of mind




I guess you can just cart me off to the old folks home now.

RD


----------



## ElvishHellion

my nickname is just Elvish or soem people call me missie


----------



## Angoreth

well... I would b eplease for any one of these you see below these words:



Fair Haven:Fair, haven,air,have,ven. u pic

Lamerend:lame,end,rend. u pic

Famrill: Fam, rill,am . u pic


ANGORETH: angy,Gor(hhmm...*doubt*) ,therogna( backwards). and once again u pic,lol.


----------



## munchkin

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Munchies.  *


I like that one! Call me that!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Ok, Munchies.

And Angoreth, here's what you shall be.

Fair Haven: Faira

Lamerend: Renda, Lama

Famrill: Rilla, Fammy

Angoreth: Angie.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Might as well....

I've been called "person" (*cough*YAY), "LD," "LadyD," and "Emma".  Take your pick.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Emma is what my dad calls me.

It's my real name.  (Well...Emilie is...or Emily if you're my aunt and uncle or father.  )


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Emma is NOT my real name. That is *ahem* exclusive information.  But Emma is a penname I used on FanFiction.Net for quite a long time. It'll do.

So how do YOU spell your name then, Wonks?


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Or you could always call me after the manner of my 2 1/2 year old siblings - "Nin". 

But then again...I think I hear that enough around the house. As a matter of fact, it's being screamed over the monitor as I type -

_"Ninnnnnyyyyy!!!!! Ninnnnnyyyyy!!!! My Ninnnnnyyyyyy!!!"_

(They didn't want to go to bed).


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Cute. Little kids are cute. 

And I spell my name Emilie, but my those mentioned spell it Emily. 

So I don't correct them.


----------



## Aulë

We should start a thread called "The Many Names Of Wonko The Sane". 

Here's two more for her: Miles and Hoover.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Yes...Miles and Hoover.

Miles for Emilie....and Hoover because I suck.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

So exactly HOW many are you to now, Wonks?

And it WASN'T cute. Not really. Three screaming two year olds as you're trying to watch FoTR...it's not a great situation. To say the least.

So which spelling appeared on your birth certificate? Emilie or Emily?


----------



## Rhiannon

I didn't know how to spell my middle name until I was 12 and looked it up on my birth certificate (there were conflicting reports about the number of Ls, and whether or not it was like Michael, which my mother told me at one point. 'tis Michelle, two Ls). 

And hardly anybody ever says my name right, or if they do say it right they usually can't spell it.


----------



## Lantarion

Well don't worry, my middle name is Juho-Antero! I don't even know how old I was before I realized that (and I always used to mix it up with my little brother's middle name, 'Juho-Viljami'). 
And in case anybody doesn't know, I'm generally just called Lanty, or as Elgee suggested way back, Lant. Some people still like to call me Ponty, though..


----------



## Wonko The Sane

My birth certificate says Emily, but it's Emilie on pretty much EVERYTHING else now.

Go figure.

And how DO you pronounce your real name Rhia?

And don't worry, I couldn't spell my middle name for a long time.

So I shortened it to two letters.


----------



## Rhiannon

Charis = Kar-iss. OT Greek pronunciation, don'cha know. 

...and a kitten just climbed up on my arm. To take a nap. Now I can't move it.


----------



## Angoreth

I didn't know my middle names till about two year's ago.

Annette Marie.


----------



## Ledreanne313

I go by Anne (anyone would know that, for I sign every post with that (except RP)). Yet, if you can think of anything else that goes Ledreanne?

Anne


----------



## Ledreanne313

VioletFalcon: Falcon, or Raen. 

Has anyone thought of any nicknames for me??

Anne


----------



## Rhiannon

Ledie? Edre?


----------



## Ledreanne313

Ledie? Pronounced Lead-ee?? Edre?? Nope!

Anne


----------



## Ledreanne313

Well, I guess I'll just stick with Anne (even though Anna would fit Ledreanna more). So you can either call me Anne (easiest), Ledreanne (RP name), or Ledreanna (real name). You choose!'

Ledreanna


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Ledra? Lea (LAY-uh)? Drea? Ledrie? Le(igh)?


----------



## BranMuffin

People have called me "Bran" or "Muffin". I have a friend who gave me a little bit bigger nickname "big squishy moist and chewy BranMuffin" it's a mouthful but he thought it was funny. Then he just shortened it to "Big squishy"  . Call me which ever you like just as long as you don't shorten "Muffin" I hate being called a slang word its something not very nice.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Since your name is BranMuffin it's only fitting to call you BM. 

And Anne...how about----

Rea (ray-a, or ree-a)
Rean (ray-an or ree-an)

Or Dre (dray) Or Drea (Dray-a, or dree-a)


----------



## e.Blackstar

I usually go by Treyar (wonder why?)or Nightwalker (thats how I sign my PMs)


----------



## Ledreanne313

Someone called me Ledre, I think Celebthol. I think it's just one of those typing nickanes...easier to type. I like that! So I'm either Anne or Ledre!!

Anne


----------



## Gandalf_White

My nickname is Gandalf the Silent. Some of my friends and I were at a summer camp last year so we all made LOTR nicknames for each other. I am "the silent" ironically because I am usually not silent.


----------



## LadyDernhelm

And my nickname, which I don't like, is "Sissy Lou." Don't ask. It, too, was spawned in a summer camp.


----------



## Rhiannon

And my nickname, which absolutely no one is allowed to call me, is 'Gutter Queen'.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Well it's been unofficial till now, but BC seems to be working amazingly well for me... Even though I have no idea who started the whole thing! Haha


----------



## BranMuffin

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *And my nickname, which absolutely no one is allowed to call me, is 'Gutter Queen'. *



There has to be a story behind this one. Please tell us so that we aren't hanging. If you don't some might be forced to call you by that name.


----------



## Rhiannon

It's not as interesting as you're probably hoping. When I was a toddler we lived in CA, where everyone is always watering their lawns, so there was always water in the gutter. I love water. So I would go and play in the water in the gutter and I ruined all my clothes. 

The nickname resurfaced when I was ten and I threw several fits over it and made everyone promise never ever ever to call me that again.

Then my brother started calling me 'wench'.


----------



## BranMuffin

Wench isn't very nice! 

You were right it wasn't the juicy story I was hoping for. And what kids haven't played in the gutters? Though for me it was the drainage ditch.

We could shorten your to Ann but I think Ledreanne313 has already claimed that or close to it. Rhiannon works though it's not that long of a name.



> Since your name is BranMuffin it's only fitting to call you BM.



I guess, but I like Muffin better.


----------



## Rhiannon

I like Bran. It's Gaelic for 'raven'. 

Most people shorten Rhiannon to Rhian or Rhia or Rhi, which I like just fine, or you can call me Your Greatness the Grand Poobah, or Kathryn which is my pen name, or Kat which is short for my pen name, or Charis which is my real name and doesn't shorten to anything. Or my friend Quest calls me Eowyn. I answer to it all 

And I beat the wench out of my brother pretty quickly.


----------



## HLGStrider

A useful thread . . . 


New editions:
Inglomo: Ing
Hammersmith: Ham or Smitty


----------



## Alatar

I'll take Al- Alatar, for those who don't want to type the extra four letters.


----------



## Hammersmith

HLGStrider said:


> A useful thread . . .
> 
> 
> New editions:
> Inglomo: Ing
> Hammersmith: Ham or Smitty


*Feels special*


----------



## Alagos

Kudos to the genius who came up with the idea of an ungoing list. It seems to me, however, that said list is not being updated regularly...? Correct me if I'm wrong, because I just happened upon this thread by chance. 

Anyway, any ideas on a nick for Alagos? It's pretty short already - you mortals are not so incompetent as to mistype something so simple, are you? ;3 

A warm hullo, by the way, to all I have not yet met, and that would include just about all of you.


----------



## HLGStrider

It would have to be Ala. Nicknames are so much fun. 


I get careless with typing names sometimes. I think it is my own personal form of revenge for the various forms of HGLStrider I have endured prior to accustoming everyone to Elgee.

I used to have the record of the most annoying misspellings of Tolkien names. I found it really annoyed some members who shall be unnamed that I spell Isildur different every time. I still adore doing it.


----------



## Valandil

Welcome Alla... erh, Ali?? Um... Allah?

How did you spell that now?


----------



## Alagos

Ala? Heh, with the right Sinda inflection it _would_ be Allah. If you folks take to the name, then I'll happily go by it. Thank you, Elgee.


----------



## Hammersmith

HLGStrider said:


> ...revenge for the various forms of HGLStrider...


 
Was that purposeful irony...or did you just spell your own initials wrong?


----------



## HLGStrider

It's a running joke among eviller members of this forum to refer to me as HGLStrider. It started out because for some reason this was a very popular typo which I was very keen on correcting. Aule picked up on this and started refering to me as HGL in Spanish (Who in God's name knows why): Hache Ge Elle. 


If you notice my "Elgee is a mod thread," Ithy employs ongoing evilness.

But heck, what else is there to do with HLGStrider?


----------



## ingolmo

How's Achell, for HL?
And maybe a nickname for Nom could be Om. 
A nice nickname for Alatar would be Tar. 
And for HobbitQueen Queeny (If that hasn't been suggested yet)
And for Spirit...

Irit

Nope, Ing's fine with me, thank you.


----------



## Hammersmith

ingolmo said:


> How's Achell, for HL?


The sky is falling. The sky is falling.


----------



## HLGStrider

Elgee is good enough for me. . .Plus everyone knows who or what Elgee is. . .which is very scary, if you think about it. My brother doesn't know what an Elgee is.


----------



## ingolmo

The rain is falling here, not the sky. Anyway, just to give an example of my recurring ingorance, what does elgee mean?. It isn't in the dictionary.


----------



## HLGStrider

Ah, he asks for the great mystery of the forum, second only to "What does HLG actually stand for?"


HLG-H=LG
L=El
G=Gee
Therefore
L+G=Elgee


----------



## Wraithguard

About all you can do with my name is Rai. I call Hobbit-queen HQ.


----------



## ingolmo

I knew how Elgee the nickname came about, I just wanted to know what the word Elgee means.


----------



## HLGStrider

Um. . .nothing. I just made it up.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

'Round here...they call me HQ. Lovely abreviations, huh? Well, I used to call King Aragorn  "Kinky"  because thats the way she spelled it as a typo and I called her that ever since.


----------



## Hammersmith

HLGStrider said:


> Um. . .nothing. I just made it up.


 
I'm sayin' nuthin'


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It keeps coming up that people want to know a shorter name then AraCelebEarwen, SO...!

Ara is what I like to go by, but ACE has also been used at times... Whatever you think you want to use, just be kind  

(I've been thinking though, dose anyone else go by Ara? I don't know if it really matters sense I haven't run into anyone yet, but I thought I should ask. )


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

I sometimes go by TE13 or TE.

Tar-Elendil13


----------



## Arlina

I really don't have a nickname here because Arlina is fairly short and easy to type. In real life, however, I have many nicknames, but the one that is used often is Puppet.


----------



## Wraithguard

I've pretty much always used ACE. As for Arlina, I will now call you Arr!


----------



## Arlina

That's fine. You may call me what you wish. AraCelebEarwen,...I have just always called you Ara ^^


----------



## Ingwë

Well, my username is Ingwë but I don't like Ing  My real name is _Galin_ [Ga'lin] but we have a user Galin so if you call me Galin we may have problems. My friends call me _Gal _but... any ideas?


----------



## Mooky87

I'm new, but people can call me any abbreviation of my name. Mooky, Moo, Key, Mooks, whatever y'all wish!


----------



## e.Blackstar

People always call me Black.


----------



## Daranavo

People have been calling me Dar. So that will do fine.


----------



## Gúthwinë

You can call me W93 or Warr.


----------



## e.Blackstar

So: Is Hammersmith's nickname Ham or Smitty?


----------



## yhwh1st

I dunno. I was wondering the same thing.

Y'all can just call me Meg. It's one of my actual nicknames that my cousin hung on me (it has nothing to do with my real name). He called me that after watching the Disney movie Hercules, because the character Meg and I both have long brown hair. Yup, only Will would pick up on something like that.


----------



## Wraithguard

Tis Smitty. Ham is the thing you eat for dinner.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Thank you wise one.


----------



## HLGStrider

He has two nicknames. . .though Smitty is by far the more popular. . .mainly because I don't think he cares for Ham much, but that was initially what at least I was calling him.


----------



## Hammersmith

Actually I'd prefer Hammer out of the above. I knew a Smitty once who had a penchant to be annoying. But I'll just sit here and take it if everyone's minds are made up.


----------



## HLGStrider

I shalt call you Ham-Hammer-Smitty then. . 
Though it sort of defeats the purpose of a nickname, which is usually a shorter name for whatever you are.


----------



## Hammersmith

And I shall call you Elgee-ap-HLG who strides. Then you shall have to delete me for spamming.


----------

